# A little tire restoration advice, pls?



## guzziworksman (Jan 8, 2021)

This is a tire I've just pulled off an old Japanese I'm cleaning up...and I need some expertise, here. Is it possible the tire was originally gray? I can't imagine that a black tire could have faded so evenly. IF it was black, to begin with...how would I make it black again? How do you clean your old tires? My go-to has been Dawn and a light (usually) scrubbing. Afterwards - what would you use as a preservative on the tire? I've used 303 on tires not nearly as old. I have no intention of riding on these tires - it's for display only. And outside of age-cracking on the sidewalls, they'll serve just fine. But I'd certainly appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Gordon (Jan 8, 2021)

I haven't tried this, but I have heard of others rubbing motor oil on the tire to restore it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 8, 2021)

I brush on Krylon semi gloss black


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2021)

I'd stick with 303 and leave it on, don't wipe it off.


----------

